# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Cane toad cull held in Australia

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) April 6th, 2012 10:56 PM: Cane toad cull held in Australia*

Thousands of volunteers in Australia are taking part in a massive cull of cane toads, which are regarded as poisonous pests.
*Full Article*

----------


## Jess

I remember when I was growing up in QLD the amount of Cane Toads that were there, you'd get at least 20 Cane toads in your yard every night, and that was 15yrs ago.  As much as I love Frogs and Toads, and wish it were different, I totally understand this culling.  As an introduced species, it's not only a danger to the native Frogs (either by eating them, or competing for food), but to native birds and reptiles if they try to eat them.

----------


## Martin

And sadly, not just bird and reptiles, but all of austrailian wildlife. There's no restistance to the bufotoxin at all, since the animals have never encountered it before  :Frown: 
It's hard to beleive they actually thought it would work... I mean, they tried the exact same thing on Hawaii (before Austrailia), and that didn't exactly work according to plan either. And even more sad, these cullings are probably going to do nothing. There's simply too many of them by now.

----------


## Tyler

actually the blue tongue skink can eat them as froglets and they are working on putting a protiene into the adults that will make the tadpoles stay tad's hope it works

----------


## Jess

Here's hoping *fingers crossed*

----------


## thelonebullfrog

This is sad but important.

----------

